# My new 6D, Two weeks in Cape Town, a Review



## Ivan Muller (Jan 16, 2014)

I got my 6d in Novemer last year. I traveled through the Karoo for a week and then spend two weeks in Cape Town over the December & January holidays. Over this three week period I took thousands of landscapes, people & travel photographs. My first impressions and review regarding the image quality & what it can do at high ISO, of this awesome 'smaller' dslr can be seen here at . . . http://thelazytravelphotographer.blogspot.com/2014/01/my-canon-eos-6d-review-part-1-image.html


----------



## Badger (Jan 17, 2014)

Great shots!


----------



## Badger (Jan 17, 2014)

Just read your blog. Great job!


----------



## Ivan Muller (Jan 17, 2014)

Thanks Badger, i will post some more as I process my ton of images...


----------



## ewg963 (Jan 17, 2014)

Great job Ivan!!!


----------



## ChienLunatique (Feb 8, 2014)

Great photos Ivan
I read your blog with great interest. i bought a 700d mid 2013 and am questioning whether I should have perhaps bought the 6D instead. 
I am flying to ZA next week, 10 days in Kruger then Cape Town and the Karoo for 2 weeks. I hope to be able to return with photos that are close to yours. I am also using a 40mm pancake and love it. And it will remain to be seen what i can do with my 100mm L Macro and 70-200 F4. Your photo are an inspiration and a challenge for me. 
Will follow your blog with great interest.


----------



## ashmadux (Feb 9, 2014)

Enjoy the trip Ivan!


----------



## Ivan Muller (Feb 10, 2014)

Chien, enjoy the trip & thanks for the kind words!


----------

